# KCubing Summer 2016 (Sept. 10th)



## biscuit (Aug 7, 2016)

A wild competition appeared! There are some significant differences from past competitions, so please read through all the details.
*
Date and location*
The competition will be held at the First Baptist Raytown church on September 10th.

The Parking situation is a bit different this time. Please check the Parking tab for updated info.

*Events*
2x2
3x3
4x4
OH
Skewb
Mega
Clock
3bld
4bld

See the WCA site for cutoffs and Schedule

*Comp site/registration*
KCubing Summer 2016

Because of Cubing USA being phased out, registration will be on the WCA site. This means that you won't immediately show up on the registration list when you pay. For more information on how much and how to pay, see the registration tab.

*NOTE:* Registration cost goes up on the 1st of september, to $15 base (includes 3x3) and $4 for each additional event

*Sponsor/Prizes*
Thank you to TheCubicle.us for sponsoring this comp!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 7, 2016)

Goal unlocked: Go

This will be awesome if I can go. Now that I have competed in all non-BLD events except feet, it's time to expand to averages. I can relatively easily get a sub-3 on megaminx, and sub-45 on clock could also happen.

I can't seem to see the schedule. Can you try to figure that out?


----------



## biscuit (Aug 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Goal unlocked: Go
> 
> This will be awesome if I can go. Now that I have competed in all non-BLD events except feet, it's time to expand to averages. I can relatively easily get a sub-3 on megaminx, and sub-45 on clock could also happen.
> 
> I can't seem to see the schedule. Can you try to figure that out?



Schedules haven't been implemented into the WCA system yet, so I'm still trying to figure out how I want to do that

Hope to see you there!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Hope to see you there!


Probably not, my mom thinks it's too close to Nats


----------



## biscuit (Aug 7, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Probably not, my mom thinks it's too close to Nats



Aww. We'll see if you can work magic!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 7, 2016)

Done.









In all seriousness, the only real way this could happen is if my dad offers to take me.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 7, 2016)

I was planning on going to Wiscube, but this is only a week away from that so I think I'll have to pick this instead

how many rounds of each event?


----------



## biscuit (Aug 7, 2016)

Cale S said:


> I was planning on going to Wiscube, but this is only a week away from that so I think I'll have to pick this instead
> 
> how many rounds of each event?



2 rounds of 2x2 and 3x3, 1 round of everything else


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 7, 2016)

Cutoff for mega?

Hype Hype Hype
I am so pumped


----------



## biscuit (Aug 7, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> Cutoff for mega?
> 
> Hype Hype Hype
> I am so pumped



Nice catch. Updated.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 7, 2016)

Registration doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 7, 2016)

nice idea to have 4BLD after awards, hopefully 4BLD at the end works better than MBLD for me


----------



## biscuit (Aug 8, 2016)

Mikel said:


> Registration doesn't seem to be working.



It's working for others... Try again?



Cale S said:


> nice idea to have 4BLD after awards, hopefully 4BLD at the end works better than MBLD for me



Thanks. Hope so. I hope doing bld first thing won't be a problem. Also, I still have your timer. Make sure you come talk to me at the comp.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 8, 2016)

biscuit said:


> It's working for others... Try again?



For some reason when I click on the URL it goes to https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...n.org/competitions/KCubingSummer2016/register , which doesn't work. I deleted the redundant part of it and got it to work.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 8, 2016)

Mikel said:


> For some reason when I click on the URL it goes to https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...n.org/competitions/KCubingSummer2016/register , which doesn't work. I deleted the redundant part of it and got it to work.



Well that would explain it


----------



## shadowkiller168 (Aug 9, 2016)

Signed up yesterday. Good to see more comps in this area.

I'll try to actually go to some instead of skipping out like what I did in April XD


----------



## biscuit (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm VERY pleasantly surprised about how well this registration's working! That being said, a couple people were confused (and able to sort it out) so if you need any help, shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Pryge (Aug 11, 2016)

Anyone interested in racing kilominx?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 11, 2016)

Pryge said:


> Anyone interested in racing kilominx?


I would be but
1. I can't go
2. You would crush me
3. I don't have one :3


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 13, 2016)

Pryge said:


> Anyone interested in racing kilominx?


I would but I suck


----------



## aybuck37 (Aug 23, 2016)

You chose the one weekend I couldn't go....:confused:


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 23, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> You chose the one weekend I couldn't go....:confused:


I've noticed how little people are going compared to the last 2 ones, maybe it's because of Wiscube...


----------



## aybuck37 (Aug 25, 2016)

Tycubing said:


> I've noticed how little people are going compared to the last 2 ones, maybe it's because of Wiscube...


Probably


----------



## biscuit (Aug 25, 2016)

aybuck37 said:


> Probably



If you include the waiting list, then we're only 10 away from the cap. It's going much slower than the previous two. (If we hit the cap, than that makes me happy! 'Cause then I can start working on stuff earlier.)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 25, 2016)

I wish I could go


----------



## biscuit (Aug 27, 2016)

Just a friendly reminder that you've got 5 days to sign up AND PAY before the price goes up! So if you want to come, sign up sooner than later!


----------



## gateway cuber (Aug 27, 2016)

won't work out, camping w/some friends that night... but I'm going to dixon fall


----------



## biscuit (Aug 27, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> won't work out, camping w/some friends that night... but I'm going to dixon fall


Have fun!

I doubt I'll be able to get to dixon, but we'll see.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 27, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Have fun!
> 
> I doubt I'll be able to get to dixon, but we'll see.


yeah kinda far from KC, but it'd be nice if you could go!


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 27, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> yeah kinda far from KC, but it'd be nice if you could go!


I would rather go to OK


----------



## biscuit (Aug 27, 2016)

And October 1st is the one week where my ride is out of town and so can't get me there! I think I'd be able ot go if it wasn't for that... Anyone passing through KC on the way to OK?


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 29, 2016)

Mains Goals
2x2- Dayan NP pb average and single
3x3- tclap sub 20 average
4x4- Yuxin blue get a sub 1:30 single
OH- tclap sub 40 average
3BLD- tclap success
Clock- lingao idgaf
Skewb- Moyu sub 11 average

Cubes I'm selling
Skewb ultimate- $15
Buzzleball- $5
Rubiks 360- $5
Calvin's 3x3x5 restickered with full brights from cubicle- $35
Casino cube- comes with whatever the first person buys
White AoSu, lubed and restickered- $25


----------



## Cale S (Aug 29, 2016)

goals:

3x3: sub-11 average
2x2: sub-3.5 average, pb single
4x4: sub-46 average
OH: sub-30 average lol
skewb: NAR average
megaminx: sub-1:40 average
clock: not competing because clock
3BLD: sub-44 mean and/or sub-35 single
4BLD: sub-3 mean, maybe NAR single if I use my overall pb in comp skills


----------



## Sarah86 (Aug 30, 2016)

Goals
3x3-sub 20 average (Totally possible thanks to the best cubing teacher ever!)
4x4-sub 1:20 average
OH-sub 40 single
2x2-sub 10 average


----------



## biscuit (Aug 30, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> ..
> 3x3-sub 20 average (Totally possible thanks to the best cubing teacher ever!)
> ..



Pray tell?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 30, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> 3x3-sub 20 average (Totally possible thanks to the best cubing teacher ever!)



Who?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 30, 2016)

Rubiks560 said:


> Who?


Well Chris, you see, everyone knows how you are a nub. That doesn't mean you are bad at cubing, though. The person whom she is referring to must also, therefore, be a nub. Looking at the 3x3 podium for Nub open, there is Max Park, SungIn Park, and most importantly, Mitchell Lane. What is Mitchell Lane best known for? Either the Guanlong challenge in 2015, or his 6.25 3x3 single. But the word nub has 3 letters, and we are looking at someone who is 3rd place in the 3x3x3 event. Sounds like a lot of threes, i.e. triangles. Now, triangles do not necessarily mean Illuminati, but they definitely mean Pyraminx. Nathan Graves (2014GRAV02) happens to have a 6.25 official Pyraminx average and live in the US. Given that he has a 13.03 average on the Rubik's Cube, which is easily sub-20, and is apparently an active cuber, having been to 4 competitions so far this year, I think we can conclude that she was referring to Nathan. Mystery solved 100% flawlessly.

I just wasted 10 minutes of my life :3


----------



## Sarah86 (Aug 30, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> The person whom he is referring to must also, therefore, be a nub.


I'm a girl.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 30, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> I'm a girl.


Lol I didn't even check who posted first


----------



## Tycubing (Aug 30, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> I'm a girl.


Akward...


----------



## MJ Ohearn (Sep 10, 2016)

So I just went to my first comp which was Kcubing summer 2016 and came back with a pb average on 3x3 and was 5 people away from making finals. How is that possible.


----------

